

Why You Should Adopt HTML5 Now - abrudtkuhl
http://searchengineland.com/why-you-should-adopt-html5now-43879?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+searchengineland+%28Search+Engine+Land%29

======
adriand
I've been working on HTML5 video features on a website for several days now.
I'm finding that an 800x450 (16:9) video at good quality plays smoothly
(perfectly, in fact) when using a Flash player, but is choppy and slow in
Safari using the HTML5 video tag. I've tried various bitrate, buffer, and
quality settings, without any improvement.

As a result, I'm now working on using Flash to play the video in all cases
except when Flash does not exist, because this is just not working out for me.
Maybe I'm just not doing it right, but it beats me what the issue is.

~~~
lokni
Are you resizing the video at all in the browser? When messing around with it,
I found that I could play 720p video with the video tag smoothly without any
formatting in Chrome and Firefox, but that setting it's size attributes to
something other than the actual file size made it slow to the point of being
unwatchable.

------
Xixi
Well maybe the author should start to adopt HTML5, before asking others to do
so...

I get a nice "Missing Plug-in" in the middle of the page !

------
aliston
Can anyone point me in the right direction as to the current thinking on how
to create backwards compatible HTML 5 pages? I'd like to take advantage where
possible, but not leave older browsers in the dark...

~~~
telemachos
Feature detection is the way to go as far as I understand.

See the relevant chapter from Mark Pilgrim's Dive into HMTL5, for a start. He
uses Modernizr to do the detecting: <http://www.modernizr.com/>.

<http://diveintohtml5.org/detect.html>

------
saturdayplace
Should be titled "Why You Should Adopt HTML5 _Video_ Now." HTML5 includes a
lot more than <video>.

------
Timmy_C
He didn't explain HOW "HTML5 videos are more searchable and indexable."

Is there an attribute or property that search engines pick up that isn't
available when you embed flash?

A lot of the best additions in HTML5 are in the DOM. Search engines don't run
JavaScripts so it doesn't seem like HTML5 adds much in the way of on-page
optimization. Maybe the new section tags will have a benefit but this article
wasn't about those tags.

------
IgorPartola
And most of all, it's easy when you are starting a project from scratch. Then
again, Douglas Crockford describes HTML5 as a "giant step in the wrong
direction".

~~~
AndyKelley
he's just complaining about XSS.

------
AndyKelley
The guy in the video said the content would "literally pull me in." I quickly
closed the tab because I didn't want to get stuck inside my computer.

------
ergo98
This is _horrific_ SEO-targeting spam. That HN fell for it honestly surprises
me.

Seriously the first paragraph was enough to know it was garbage, and each word
following pounded that home.

